# Leica D-Lux 5 & Lumix DMC-LX5 (TAVES Toronto Audio show - Nov.01, 2013 - Photos)



## 5aces

Today,I caved in after posting such a miserable picture in the "How Many Guys Cook" thread.

Knowing that Vistek Camera in Mississauga had only one unit left,I plunked down the coin for the new Baby Leica point and shoot.

*Taken with a Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant smart phone:*



*Here is the Galaxy with my Hi-Def screensaver snatched from the "Show pictures of your glowing tubes" thread,shot with the Leica in auto-macro,no flash:*



*Here is the Galaxy with the new http://powerampapp.com music player,shot with the flash in the same mode:*



This Android music player makes the external speaker output substantially louder and it has a good preamp/equalizer built in.

Since getting this phone,I use it with the JH-13's and PowerAmp player and have been good to go.

Taking such poor camera shots with a cellphone spurred the decision to get the Leica and so far,I really love it!

New learning curve,been away from good photography since 35mm days...


----------



## MadCow

I own a DLUX-4. It's a great cam and yours looks like a great improvement over the DLUX-4.
   
  Enjoy your new cam!


----------



## cowjuan

ahh, i've always wanted a leica. one day, one day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 p.s. it looks nice!


----------



## ianmedium

Love it, I have the D-Lux3 and love it, here is one I took on my recent trip to Banff, Love the way Leica handles light!


----------



## cowjuan

that picture is amazing. it seems that _any_ picture taken with a leica is a masterpiece.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cowjuan said:


> that picture is amazing. it seems that _any_ picture taken with a leica is a masterpiece.


 


  Thank you, If you see other pictures I post on the forum you can certainly tell that this one is 99% the greatness of the camera and 1% the user! It was windy that day (New Years day) and around -35 with wind chill so I was even more impressed the little Leica performed so well. You can see what looks like cloud on the middle peak, it was in fact the wind blowing the snow off!
   
  If anyone wants to take the same picture when in Banff it was at the bottom of Bow Falls just at the bend in the Bow river. A ten minute walk behind me in that location is the Banff springs hotel.
  Here is another that I took quickly due to the extreme cold. I had set the excellent controls on the Leica to give me a good depth of field. Hope you like it!

   
  All I did with these photo's was to make them black and white and adjust the contrast a little, oh and crop them. Oh forgot, on the first one I put a little agfa tone that the free photo edit program I use has in it's features


----------



## 5aces

Wonderful,inspiring photography.

Finally have all the pieces in place to bash about with the new Lieca.

A good book:
 
Case and small tripod:

Auto Lens Cover:

Hard LCD Cover:
 
Leica Handgrip:
 Thanks for the replies,it shows what this camera can really do.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Wonderful,inspiring photography.
> 
> Finally have all the pieces in place to bash about with the new Lieca.
> 
> ...


 


  I like all the accessories, that auto lens cover looks especially neat. I am looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## paulcorri

Crisp Images! Beautiful detail.


----------



## ianmedium

An Update. I decided to upgrade to the D-LUX5 as well, will be here tomorrow!


----------



## cifani090

Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## 5aces

You will enjoy the new model.

Here are a few shots of my last outing,first weekend of April the annual Elmira Maple Syrup Festival.
Used dummy mode as I have failing eyesight.
Really great camera,looking at the girl on the Fudge Stand says it all,Nudge Nudge here's the Fudge says her toker boyfriend! ha ha...fun times.


----------



## ianmedium

They look great!


----------



## ianmedium

Well, got my 5 and it is so much better than the 3. Love the fast lens and how easy it is to use manual controls. Bokeh is far superior to the 3 and screen a delight to use. Love that it comes with lightroom 3 as well. Gonna have fun with raw!

Macro is amazing. Just got to get a new case as the one on my 3 is too small!


----------



## cifani090

Is this a manual camera?


----------



## ianmedium

cifani090 said:


> Is this a manual camera?




It is a compact camera that can be used fully automatic or manual. The great design feature is that the manual control can be done without having to go through lot's of menus, simply a turn wheel on the back.The image quality in the short time I have used it is wonderful. Hopefully will get some shot's up once I have gotten used to everything. Oh and lightroom is wonderful to use!


----------



## bangraman

I think the problem with the D-Lux (ex 4 owner, I went to an M8.2 after that and that didn't work out for me either) is that it's more a DSLR in terms of the slight hassle it brings to the table, without anywhere near the quality of a DSLR. Panasonic have always had issues with low-light usage and I found the 4 pretty poor in that respect, and where it would take really good pictures (outside, bright) other good compact cameras do get pretty close. I'm very happy with my Canon S90. Doesn't get in the way at all, more versatile in all light conditions, just better to live with.


----------



## 5aces

*Reasons to consider the Canon S90*

*Significantly lighter *198 g vs 271 g *Around 30% lighter *

*Much cheaper* $$$ *around 50% less*


*Reasons to consider the Leica D-LUX 5*

*Much larger sensor* 1/1.7" 8.3x6.2mm vs 1/1.7" 7.6x5.7mm *Around 20% larger sensor *


*Higher resolution movies* 720p @ 30fps vs 480p @ 30fps *Shoots high resolution HD (720p) video *


*Better wide angle* 24 mm vs 28 mm *More than 10% better wide angle *


*Supports an external flash* Yes vs No *An external flash often produces better looking flash images *


*Significantly thinner* 1" vs 1.2" * Around 20% thinner *


*Shoots slightly faster *2.5 fps vs 0.9 fps *Around 3x faster continuous shooting *


*Much longer exposures* 60s vs 15s *4x longer exposures *

I think the low light issue is resolved in the D-lux 5.

Agreed that the S90 is more pocketable and a quick point and shoot.


----------



## bangraman

Quote: 





5aces said:


> *Reasons to consider the Canon S90*
> 
> *Significantly lighter *198 g vs 271 g *Around 30% lighter *
> 
> ...


 

 The question is, as I said, which you'd find better in use. This will depend on how you use a camera.
   
   
  e.g. The D-Lux has a manual flash release. That external hot shoe - are you going to always have a flash mounted to it?  Will you remember to release the flash? I know that I've caught way more shots with that S90 that I would (and have) have missed with the Panasonic.
   
   
  Given the still compact-camera sized sensor on the D-Lux as opposed to something manifestly better, what are these but point & shoots - and if it's not always ready without fail to point & shoot in real-life use, isn't that less useful than one that is?


----------



## 5aces

I moved from a Sony compact point and shoot after dissatisfaction with the cameras picture quality.

Sacrificing ease of use and portability for picture quality was a consideration.

I carry the Leica inside the Lowepro belt pouch or with the shoulder sling,which took some getting used to.

Looking at my pictures and learning what the camera is capable of has pleased my senses.

bangraman,do you have any photos you would share from the S90 to illustrate the type of snapshot you are taking?

I was quite happy with the candid shots from the last page that I took,simply drew up the Leica and fired away,couldn't be simpler...


----------



## SouLazee

Was checking out the other thread on the LX5 and isn't the D-Lux 5 essentially the same camera, but rebranded by Leica?


----------



## MadCow

Quote: 





soulazee said:


> Was checking out the other thread on the LX5 and isn't the D-Lux 5 essentially the same camera, but rebranded by Leica?


 


 Yes.
   
  Not sure what the differences are, but between the old LX3 and D-LUX 4, they were:
  * different jpg processing engine (so jpg colour output is different)
  * different software (Panasonic comes with SilkyPix, Leica comes with Capture One)


----------



## ianmedium

madcow said:


> Yes.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are, but between the old LX3 and D-LUX 4, they were:
> * different jpg processing engine (so jpg colour output is different)
> * different software (Panasonic comes with SilkyPix, Leica comes with Capture One)




They are the same, Leica has different firmware which I have found makes a positive difference and with the D-Lux 5 you also get adobe LIghtroom thrown in for good measure.
Here are a couple of quick shots I took at the weekend, nothing great,just playing around with the camera.
First is right out of the camera shot with the dynamic black and white mode


second,cropped and using the adobe Lomo effect.


----------



## ianmedium

So,playing around with full manual settings today and quite like what comes from that. Very very easy to use the manual settings. This has to be the best compact camera I have used for user friendly hands on control.
These two are straight out of the camera,dynamic B&W setting no cropping or PS.


----------



## 5aces

You sure like your B & W shots,which turn out well in your hands!

Do you capture in RAW ?

Grab that skull in the window,makes a useful headphone rest.


----------



## ianmedium

5aces said:


> You sure like your B & W shots,which turn out well in your hands!
> 
> Do you capture in RAW ?
> 
> Grab that skull in the window,makes a useful headphone rest.




Thank you! Yeah,I have always had a thing for B&W, there is a simplicity to it that allows the details to be seen more I feel. I have the camera set to high quality jpeg and raw. must admit raw is new to me so I am trying to figure it all out! You have given me an idea for the LCD's!


----------



## LFF

These are very nice pictures!
   
  I have been considering the Panasonic DMC-LX5 which is essentially the same thing as the Leica D-Lux 5 without the red dot tax. All I have to do is save up some $$$ and I think the LX5 will definitely be my next camera...a great upgrade to my family's current P&S, a Canon Powershot SD1000.


----------



## ianmedium

lff said:


> These are very nice pictures!
> 
> I have been considering the Panasonic DMC-LX5 which is essentially the same thing as the Leica D-Lux 5 without the red dot tax. All I have to do is save up some $$$ and I think the LX5 will definitely be my next camera...a great upgrade to my family's current P&S, a Canon Powershot SD1000.




remember the red dot tax also buys you another year of leica's excellent warranty plus $300 worth of lightroom if you don't have it but have a use for it. Either way you can't go wrong, the manual controls on these cameras are wonderful. thanks for the kind thoughts on the images as well!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I use regular ol' photoshop to fix my pictures so I have no need for lightroom. The warranty would really be the only useful thing but then again...I take excellent care of all my stuff. I got my wife her powershot SD 1000 when it had barely come out and it still works like a charm and looks relatively new. However, I'm looking to upgrade so I can get better images and better control over the images. I do have a DSLR but I am not always in the mood to carry that thing around.
   
  Based on all the reviews and picture samples I have seen, including the ones posted here, it seems the DMC-LX5 will be my next camera.


----------



## ianmedium

lff said:


> I use regular ol' photoshop to fix my pictures so I have no need for lightroom. The warranty would really be the only useful thing but then again...I take excellent care of all my stuff. I got my wife her powershot SD 1000 when it had barely come out and it still works like a charm and looks relatively new. However, I'm looking to upgrade so I can get better images and better control over the images. I do have a DSLR but I am not always in the mood to carry that thing around.
> 
> Based on all the reviews and picture samples I have seen, including the ones posted here, it seems the DMC-LX5 will be my next camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## LFF

ianmedium said:


> You won't regret it and with your needs it makes more sense than the Leica version. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your pictures!


 
  
  

  
 I hope not! I'll definitely post some of my pics once I get the camera.


----------



## LFF

In anticipation of ordering the LX5 (and to be ready for when it arrives), I have ordered the following:
   

  and this


   
  I'm still on the fence regarding the auto lens cap replacement as it seems like dust can still get through. I guess I will decide on that once I order the actual camera.


----------



## 5aces

Lovely case to match your wife,er...I mean your Panasonic.

I found the cases to be spendy so I settled for the handgrip,which has a centered screw plate.

The LCD cover will prevent that "oops,I shattered my screen...damn" 

The auto lens cover screws on and seals up tight,believe me.

Look forward to some sample pictures,ianmedium sure has the manual B&W down pat.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Lovely case to match your wife,er...I mean your Panasonic.
> 
> I found the cases to be spendy....


 

 Thanks for the first line.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Second - I spent under $40 for that case....way under....


----------



## LFF

One of my first pics on the LX5...a dead beetle on the sidewalk:


----------



## ianmedium

Wow! That is superb! Can you tell us what settings you had the camera on?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Wow! That is superb! Can you tell us what settings you had the camera on?


 

  
  Gosh...good question. IIRC...Aperture Priority, Macro AF, F/2.1, Exposure 1/100 sec, Iso 80 on a sunny day.
   
  Glad you liked it.


----------



## ianmedium

That's great, thank you. I wanted to know to try something similar myself. AP is my favourite mode on the camera. It is surprisingly good at Bokeh at F2


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That's great, thank you. I wanted to know to try something similar myself. AP is my favourite mode on the camera. It is surprisingly good at Bokeh at F2


 


  Anytime! AP is also my favorite mode to use on most cameras but the LX5's quality is really top notch! I'm fond of the Bokeh as well.


----------



## ianmedium

lff said:


> Anytime! AP is also my favorite mode to use on most cameras but the LX5's quality is really top notch! I'm fond of the Bokeh as well.




Yeah, the lens and sensor are pin sharp considering the size. Have you tried the full manual mode yet? I have found it the easiest to use in any other compact camera I have used.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Spent most of the first shots using AP. I will save manual mode for another time as I am having too much fun with AP at the moment. Can't wait to take it on a road trip or to a nice place.
  
   
  EDIT: This camera is awesome! Maybe this should be my new avatar....


----------



## LFF

Another of my first shots....my beautiful furry daughter....bubbles....


----------



## ianmedium

firstly, she is beautiful, reminds me how much I miss my long departed Maltese. Secondly, boy oh boy you know how you use available light, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## 5aces

WoW-the Bubbler looks like she could give you a wee nip if you touched the screen...

Where do you host your photo files?

Goes to show it's not so much the equipment but who is behind the tool !

Appreciate the camera settings,keep it up so a daft camera punk like me can scrounge up some info.

Very nice shots.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> WoW-the Bubbler looks like she could give you a wee nip if you touched the screen...
> 
> Where do you host your photo files?
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! I don't host my photos anywhere actually and I am fairly new to this. I am by no means an expert much less a dedicated amateur....more like a daft camera punk such as yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  While I do own an DSLR, it was more a spur of the moment purchase a long time ago and mainly use it for family occasions.
   
  I was however thinking of setting up a Flickr account or something like that as my family is always bugging me to see my pictures. For now, I have only posted a few on my facebook account and some here.


----------



## LFF

Well...I got to go to the park today and managed to get a few snapshots in...
   

   

   
   
   
  and I took this one early in the morning....


----------



## 5aces

You are a crack shot with your new point and shoot.

Seeing you laying/kneeling to get those angles must raise an eyebrow in the park.

I've been slacking with the Leica,only working with one eye-keratoconus strikes again...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> You are a crack shot with your new point and shoot.
> 
> Seeing you laying/kneeling to get those angles must raise an eyebrow in the park.
> 
> I've been slacking with the Leica,only working with one eye-keratoconus strikes again...


 


  LOL! I got lucky because not that many people were near me. I actually get very self-conscience when I am carrying a camera and there are more than 2 people around. Makes me hesitant to shoot despite my love of street photography. One of the reasons I got the LX5 is due to it's small size but even with the LX5 I still feel a bit shy walking around and taking pictures.
   
  You should definitely get back to shooting with the Leica. This camera makes it very easy to take nice pictures. Here is one I took today as I was leaving the local market.


----------



## LFF

Why aren't you Leica D-Lux 5 owners posting more pics!? Any other Lumix DMC-LX5 owners out there?!?


----------



## 5aces

5aces said:


> only working with one eye-keratoconus strikes again...




I had surgery on my left eye May20,2011,new procedure for Keratoconus called "Corneal Cross Linking".

Also some laser treatment to help lower the required corrective script.

Hurt like hell for the first day,gradually settling down now.

I am waiting for the blurred vision to change but this can take up to two months for an older dude,looking around August for improvements.

So just trying to take care of the eye,not too much sun or strain.

Still,I am more at the ready it seems with the dull Samsung Galaxy S cellphone camera-not worth posting those!

Truth is,when I pull out the Leica,usually it is for a dedicated reason and I should take it along more often...

On June 18,the local farmers market opens here on Main St.-I'll get outside and put the camera through the paces!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well...I certainly hope you heal up! Best of luck with that!!!
   
  I find the Leica/Lumix is really easy to carry along everywhere. I highly recommend this case:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Panasonic-Lumix-Camera-Brown/dp/B0049PP02K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307066550&sr=8-1
   
  I bought to carry on belt and it works great for that. I bought the other case for when I want to go street shooting and need to have the camera ready at hand.


----------



## LFF

Well...I finally got my other camera case!! For what this place is charging...it's a flat out bargain. Highly recommend both cases and IMHO, you should own both! Here is the link to the 2 piece case and where I got it from.
   
  http://www.gadgettown.com/Camera-Bag-for-Panasonic-LX5-Brown-D00708/large-image


----------



## 5aces

Certainly fine choices for a protective case,thanks for the links and good wishes.



I am enamoured with this listing and as usual it is priced into the stratosphere at $199 USD.

Some of the copy from the description:

Brand new Artisan & Artist LMB-D4HG Black leather half case for the Leica D-Lux 5 digital camera. 
Fashioned like a thinner bottom half of the ever ready case, this case covers many of the most vulnerable parts of the camera without adding significantly to the bulk or weight in the process. 
Made out of soft lamb skin type leather, it delicately cushions the camera inside with suede. 
However, it does this while stretching ever-so-slightly to fit the camera like a glove and protect it from any harm a miscellaneous zipper or table edge might seek to inflict. 
Comes with box. 
Due to the hand made nature of these items slight shade and texture variations may occur. 

Like a woman's favorite jeans,they've got to fit just right,it would go over the handgrip accessory on the camera too.


----------



## LFF

Wow...that does look nice but for $199...that's way too expensive for me. Still...very nice.
   
  Some pics I took today!
   

   

   

   
   
   
   
   
  my poor attempt at B&W street photos
   

   
  I'm rather enamored with this tiny camera and the results I am able to get with it.


----------



## tooch

Just received my LX-5 today and love it!
  Now to wait until Melbourne's terrible weather eases a bit and I can go out and shoot some photos!


----------



## cifani090

LFF, stop taking pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are to good, you are making me get one


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Hi there,
   
  Been using a Canon Ixus 100 IS for a couple years and now i'm looking for a step up in the chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Would this litlle beauty be a significant one?
  (i'm also considering the Nikon D7000, but my rational side is telling me that i won't need such a powerful camera, although it's quite tempting..)


----------



## 5aces

*Reasons to consider the Leica D-LUX 5*

*Much smaller* 110x65x25 mm vs 132x105x77 mm *6x smaller *

*Image stabilization* Lens vs None *Helps eliminate blur caused by small camera movements *

*Much lighter* 271 g vs 780 g *2.9x lighter *

*Much thinner* 1" vs 3" *3.1x thinner *

*Cheaper *$791.97 vs $1,375.00 *The best price we've seen is $583 cheaper (more than 40% less) *

*Significantly longer exposures* 60s vs 30s *2x longer exposures*


*Reasons to consider the Nikon D7000 *

*Higher resolution movies *1080p @ 24fps vs 720p @ 30fps * Shoots higher resolution Full HD (1080p) video but at a lower frame rate *

*Faster autofocus *Phase detection vs Contrast detection* Catch candid moments easily *

*Significantly higher resolution screen* 920k dots vs 460k dots *2x higher resolution screen *

*Much larger sensor *APS-C 23.6x15.6mm vs 1/1.7" 8.3x6.2mm *More than 7x larger sensor *

*Has interchangeable lenses* Yes vs No *Can take advantage of a variety of lenses *

*Weather sealed *Yes vs No *Sealed to shoot in the rain *

*Much higher true resolution *16.1 MP vs 10 MP *Capture more than 60% more detail in your photos *

*Has more storage slots* 2 vs 1 *More slots allows storing more images without switching memory cards *

*Supports 24p* Yes vs No * Get that real film feel *

*Better maximum light sensitivity* 6,400 ISO vs 3,200 ISO *The D7000's maximum light sensitivity is 1 f-stop better *

*Shoots faster* 6 fps vs 2.5 fps * Around 2.5x faster continuous shooting *

*Better boost ISO *25,600 ISO vs 12,800 ISO *The D7000's boost ISO is 1 f-stop better *

*Has a CMOS-family sensor* CMOS vs CCD * CMOS-family sensors often produce better quality *

The Nikon is a couple of large jumps up vs the $200 Canon.

The Leica/Lumix would be an easier progression to manual photography,with this chart at least you know what you will be missing,good resale for the Leica as a bonus.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> LFF, stop taking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks! You should get one....it's a fantastic little camera.

  
  Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Been using a Canon Ixus 100 IS for a couple years and now i'm looking for a step up in the chain
> 
> ...


 

 I found the Lumix DMC-LX5 to be a huge upgrade over our current point and shoot. I find that the LX5 is more like a portable DSLR rather than a P&S. It has certain features that only much more expensive cameras have.
   
  Here are some shots I took a few days ago when I was bored....


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote: 





5aces said:


> *Reasons to consider the Leica D-LUX 5*
> 
> *Much smaller* 110x65x25 mm vs 132x105x77 mm *6x smaller *
> 
> ...


 


 Thank you 5aces!
  What a brilliant explanation!
  Know it's on me to decide.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Great pics LFF!!
  And that was when you were bored, i can't imagine when you are inspired


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Great pics LFF!!
> And that was when you were bored, i can't imagine when you are inspired


 


 Thanks. You are much too kind.
   
  As an aside to help you decide, do keep in mind that the Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX5 is the same camera as the Leica D-Lux 5 but can be purchased for under $450! If you don't need lightroom and take good care of your stuff, I would recommend you get the Panasonic over the Leica.


----------



## LFF

Loving this camera...


----------



## 5aces

LFF,this last set of photographs I first viewed on my Samsung Galaxy S cellphone screen and they were stunning on the small AMOLED screen,in particular the last arcade photo.

Just so we don't lose your contribution here,I have renamed the thread to include the Lumix camera,perhaps we can get some more pics from other sharpshooters.

I know it's a drag but I would like to know the settings on some of your shots,so ianmedium and myself can keep up!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> LFF,this last set of photographs I first viewed on my Samsung Galaxy S cellphone screen and they were stunning on the small AMOLED screen,in particular the last arcade photo.
> 
> Just so we don't lose your contribution here,I have renamed the thread to include the Lumix camera,perhaps we can get some more pics from other sharpshooters.
> 
> I know it's a drag but I would like to know the settings on some of your shots,so ianmedium and myself can keep up!


 

 Thanks for renaming the thread! Glad to know the pics look nice on cellphones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Let me know what pictures you would like to know the settings of and I'll shoot them over to you.


----------



## 5aces

Just a snap from the Galaxy S,I found the case for $124,picked it up today in Buffalo.

Fits like a glove,no worries about outside shots now,it's a really nice case for sure.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Just a snap from the Galaxy S,I found the case for $124,picked it up today in Buffalo.
> 
> Fits like a glove,no worries about outside shots now,it's a really nice case for sure.


 


  Very nice! Now let's see some outside shots with that Leica D-Lux5!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll be taking some pictures today.......


----------



## LFF




----------



## LFF

Finally got around to taking something out of the norm....


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Been using a Canon Ixus 100 IS for a couple years and now i'm looking for a step up in the chain
> 
> ...


 
  Why don't u look at Micro 4 3? Great new lenses are coming out (PanaLecia 25mm f1.4, Oly(Prograde) 12mm f2.0, Oly 45mm f1.8) plus there are already some great lenses (over 20  i think). You can pick up an EPL1 with zoom kit for like 400 bucks new, which is super cheap and its not much bigger than a Cannon G12. If u want to step up, there is pro grade glass coming out and by the time you are ready for a new body there might be a pro one out if u want to get that deep into photography. I can carry my EPL1 with 17mm f2.8 and 40-150mm f4-5.6 around with me anywhere. Take a look at the cameras.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

scott_tarlow said:


> Why don't u look at Micro 4 3? Great new lenses are coming out (PanaLecia 25mm f1.4, Oly(Prograde) 12mm f2.0, Oly 45mm f1.8) plus there are already some great lenses (over 20  i think). You can pick up an EPL1 with zoom kit for like 400 bucks new, which is super cheap and its not much bigger than a Cannon G12. If u want to step up, there is pro grade glass coming out and by the time you are ready for a new body there might be a pro one out if u want to get that deep into photography. I can carry my EPL1 with 17mm f2.8 and 40-150mm f4-5.6 around with me anywhere. Take a look at the cameras.




If I was in the US...here in EU the price for an EPL2 for example is 629€=886$ , which is the price for an entry level DSLR, go figure?
What would you do then?


----------



## 5aces

As promised,today I got outside in the brilliant sunshine for the kickoff of the Brampton Farmers Market.

All the Main St. in my area is closed for the weekend to vehicle traffic,so it is nice to meander down the street and mingle in the crowds.

Along with the opening day of the Market,is the International Indian Film Academy Buzz Festival,I guess that means Bollywood,so the town square will be packed all day.

Finally they have the Brampton Flower City Parade rolling down Main St. from 2-3:00 pm,so the neighborhood is a swarm of activity today.

Sun shining into my one good eye is brutal and the LCD screen on the back of the camera hardly visible in full sun-fully aware of the need for a viewfinder now!

Adobe Lightroom would likely fix these up some but here they are right off the SDHC card:

*Terrible shot directly into the sun,as bad as it gets...*


*Bollywood Stage,maybe I'll watch those dancers later...*


*Filled my container up with fresh,local foods 5 minutes from my door!*


*Stopped in for breakfast at the local Churrasqueira,they were getting the pit ready for the lunchtime chicken spits.*


*Beautiful original neighbourhood home,surrounded by urban growth.*


All shot on 'A' mode 'cause I still can't see 100%
LFF,your pretty lady would look smashing modelling a set of headphones!


----------



## LFF

5aces, those are some cool street shots. Some of those would look great in B&W! Hope you post more!
   
  Just in case anyone is interested, I found a cool program that corrects the small distortion present on the LX5 and DLux5. Look it up. It's called PTLens. Highly recommend it and best of all...it's cheap.
  Quote: 





5aces said:


> LFF,your pretty lady would look smashing modelling a set of headphones!


 
   
  Thanks! I wish she would model more often for me but she is rather camera shy and usually only takes pictures to document her make-up skills for her family and friends. Believe me...when there is an opportunity to take pictures of her...I take it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll post some other pictures I took later on.


----------



## LFF

As promised...nothing great though...


----------



## 5aces

I looked at PTlens barrel correction app and taking a look in Adobe lightroom 2010,it seems there is lens correction within that program.

Really like the tree,looks like it is perched on top of skulls.

Here is last night's photo at my local brewpub with a great bartender.

Captured the moment of ecstasy when the barmaid set her eyes on some gold and diamonds,a girls best friend...


----------



## LFF

5aces said:


> I looked at PTlens barrel correction app and taking a look in Adobe lightroom 2010,it seems there is lens correction within that program.
> 
> Really like the tree,looks like it is perched on top of skulls.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, there is some lens correction in PS and AL2010 but it's not as accurate PTLens. Even after the adobe corrections, PTLens still fixes a bit of what Adobe missed out on. On some pictures it's not much but on others the change is rather drastic.
  
 That pic is a nice candid picture. You should print it out and give it to her as a gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here are some new ones I took.


----------



## LFF

Some new ones, either random shots or vacation shots...
  
 Took this one while bored at the wheel waiting for the light to change...

  
 Outside our hotel window...

  
 A nice, friendly animal...

  
 Family member...

  
 An awesome bar...


----------



## 5aces

Yay for good looking sister in-laws !

My Black & White exposure was the only reality as a child growing up in the 1960's.

All black and white photos all the time,same for T.V. and when colour was invented,you just said no more B&W.

I enjoy looking at them but something shuts down in my head,like the kid that had one too many bologna sandwiches for lunch over the years.

Here is my Canada Day 2011 collection.July 1st holiday was Friday but the photos are from Saturday,just like your 4th of July,celebrations run all weekend.

Captured at the *Toronto Ribfest,Centennial Park Etobicoke.*

*Getting my Ketucky Smokehose half-rack of ribs,no sauce:*



*Sit down to eat and have a beer,great weather 86F,place was buzzing:*



*Listen to Aerosmith tribute band,Mama Kin while having dinner:*



*Plenty of Ribbers to choose from:*



*They all claim to be Champions but I know better after a taste:*



*A 'Charity' Hearse-for your next party?:*



*Crazy Blanket Stands:*



*Family Affair-Scarface,Natural High and I Love You-only in Canada:*



*Back to family roots as fur traders,I bought my Queen size blanket with "Northern Wildlife"-I couldn't resist...*



*Grey Wolf,Grizzly Bear,Black Bear,Polar Bear,Moose,Elk and a Bald Eagle all keeping me company tonight!*


----------



## LFF

Bored...decided to take a self-portrait...


----------



## 5aces

Hey...Hangman, hangman, hold it a little while-all I thought of was the lyrics to "Gallows Pole" by Led Zepplin after that picture!

*At the corner of Park & Cherry streets...*


*There was a little cherry festival at Cherry Park yesterday!(with a newly planted cherry tree too)*


*When not wearing headphones,do you walk through the park with a live Python around your neck??*


*Instead of Toddlers & Tiaras,how about little RocknRollas-good for those boys.*


*These guys sang the saddest songs ever,Hank Williams Jr.-"My Bucket's got a Hole in it" and so on...*


*Canadians...always about the hockey,even on the hottest day in July.*


*We tried everything on the menu but the Cherry Pie was best of all!*


----------



## 5aces

July weather brings out all the weekend events and today Main St. was closed for the Classic Cars & Legendary Stars festival.

*I can walk to these events,here is the entrance on Main St.:*


*I had a 1972 Ford LTD,400CID,this is a 1970 Ford XL.The old fuel jockey used to say:"fill up the Red Baron today,Son?"*


*Got Fins?*


*Convertible,4 speed,only way to roll in a Vette.I had a 1980,crashed at high speed circa 1998*


*One of the few you could afford back in the day as a teen.*


*1964 Ford Fairlane*


*1967 Ford Fairlane,what a difference three model years made.My first car was a 1966 Ford Fairlane.*


*When owning a Thunderbird meant you really had something...*


*The "Legendary Stars" portion of the festival.Cover Bands of all sorts,delicious Beer Garden and Food Vendors. *


*Seymour the Bull Terrier enjoying the Super Bee,he had a ferocious bark,I don't know the owner just heard her calling the dog to settle down...*


*My show favorite,all alone on the way back home.*


----------



## LFF

Very nice! Love those old cars.


----------



## LFF

Well...it's been a while since I went out and took some pics. Here are some recent ones from my last trip outside...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> July weather brings out all the weekend events and today Main St. was closed for the Classic Cars & Legendary Stars festival.
> 
> *I can walk to these events,here is the entrance on Main St.:*
> 
> ...


 

 Nice pictures 5aces, my grandpa's first car was a 59 Fairlane. What is the green one? A duster?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Nice pictures LFF, my grandpa's first car was a 59 Fairlane. What is the green one? A duster?


 

 Those aren't my pics cifani090. 5aces took those. Might want to PM him regarding the different cars.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> Those aren't my pics cifani090. 5aces took those. Might want to PM him regarding the different cars.


 

 Woops lol


----------



## 5aces

The Green one is a 1971 Swinger 340,Dodge Dart's performance model but the owner has modified it from original.

Dodge also had the 1971 Demon 340,with fender mounted small devil character decals and side stripes,built on the same platform as the Plymouth Duster.



Thanks for bringing in the beach pics LFF,more girls are welcome anytime too!


----------



## 5aces

Every summer,I try and get to one "Pig Roast".
Found one yesterday being put on by a local bar,in an industrial part of town.
Never been to "Abby's Grill and Cafe" before.
Inside,the old crotchety owner was dishing out food on the buffet line just like the "Soup Nazi".
The crowd was a mix of locals and workers from the area.
Fun on the front parking lot and inside the bar! 

*Two 80lb.pigs were cooked.All you can eat for $10 and $3.50 beers.*


*Cellphone picture.I sat beside the huge trucker "screw'n Reg",as he called himself,because he said:"I have so many great ideas"-ha,ha!*


*Event ran from 11:00am to 10:30pm,plenty of time to get your food & drink on...*


*Guy rolled up in a van around 4:00pm for the 'entertainment'.Rear doors of the van opened up and held a type of projection screen for videos of the music he was playing as DJ.Odd but fun.*


----------



## cifani090

With all the car pictures... are any of you guys going down to the Woodward Dream Cruise?


----------



## 5aces

Big time one day show,Woodward-today only in Detroit.

I go to this show in Oshawa,Ontario,at the G.M. Canada Head Office(where Camaro is built).

Next Saturday,I just might make the drive over.

It used to be a one day show but has expanded to three I see,one of the better car shows up here.

*http://www.autofestoshawa.com*


----------



## LFF

Last trip to Vegas this week:


----------



## LFF

redacted


----------



## 5aces

Win any cash in Vegas?
Is your wife's sister married too?,glad you didn't put your photostamp on beautiful wifey's picture!

My last crazy festival of the summer,Brampton Wingfest,which was briefly rained out by a typical severe Ontario Thunderstorm...
*Click on the pic for the big res size.*

*Chingaucousy Park,there was a Carnival near the entrance.I like the farm in the city core.*
 

*Only two Vendors there for Wings;Oscars and Spot On Catering.Two others cancelled,probably after getting the severe thunderstorm reports.*
 

*Oscars in the photo.I ordered one pound from Spot On and the 10 large wings were crunchy and delicious with a sauce on the side.*
  

*Arrived at 3:10pm,severe rain/wind for 25 minutes and the park pretty much emptied out.Waited the storm out in the car.Even the Clowns sat it out under the tent...*
 

*Woop,lots of room at the tables and no lineups for anything!Excellent boiled farm fresh cob of corn with butter on the way out.*


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Win any cash in Vegas?
> Is your wife's sister married too?,glad you didn't put your photostamp on beautiful wifey's picture!


 


  My wife won $50 after everything was said and done. She has good luck.
   
  My wife's sister is single and is 16 years old.


----------



## 5aces




----------



## LFF

LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL!
   
  That did make me laugh! 
   
  Don't feel bad...she does look older and you're definitely not the only one....


----------



## bangraman

So had the chance to borrow a D-Lux5 for a couple of weeks after I bought the Leica X1 to see if I should upgrade from the Canon compact I use as my pocketable. I also borrowed the Olympus XZ-1 for a short while recently.
   
   
  Sadly, I like my red dots, but the image quality isn't actually really much different, and the Canon compact does a better job of throwing out more usable pictures... especially in low light, despite the fact that it doesn't appear to have large a light-collecting area. It's also far more Panasonic than Leica in that it just does not have the native Leica usability. I noticed this with the D-Lux 4 coming to it from the M8.2, but I now definitely notice it having also had experience of the X1, 'the other real Leica'. The usability experience is just night and day.
   
   
  I'm gunning for the S100 now as the upgrade, and waiting for reviews to see what the initial opinions are like, and if I for any reason need a larger compact with a lens cap, I'll make a beeline for the XZ-1.


----------



## 5aces

Nice to see you really gave the Leica camera a tryout and validated your views.
I would venture to say you have moved beyond the enthusiast level with your camera collection.



What's new? Oh, Canon's first Digic V processor. A wider 24mm zoom lens. A 12-megapixel CMOS sensor (up from a 10MP CCD). 1080p video. And GPS built-in...(Gizmodo)

$400 for a camera that shoots RAW and has the same tricks as a Lumix LX-5 sounds good.
Certainly more pocketable than the Leica D-Lux5,the jury won't be out on image quality until November,if I read correct?

Drop back around and show us what you've got in images,I'd love to see your new S100 point and shoot photos!


----------



## bangraman

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Nice to see you really gave the Leica camera a tryout and validated your views.
> I would venture to say you have moved beyond the enthusiast level with your camera collection.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 "you have moved beyond the enthusiast level "
   
   
  No I haven't, believe me, and that is kind of the point. For me usability is king for a P&S and if I'm going to put up with a lens cap, manual-release flash etc, the image quality / exposure had damned well better make up for it. And sadly, even when compared to the S90 let alone the S95 it's not worth it. And obviously, regardless of my level of proficiency (honestly, I'm pretty crap at this) I have eyes and I can do a side-by-side comparison. 
   
   
  I don't think the DL5 is that bad value in terms of what you get if you consider the overall package (including the snob value), especially as I think you get Lightroom now just like the X1, but it's just way less practical than the Canon S as a compact while not going anywhere near far enough in terms of image quality. Put it this way: If the X1 and the better mirrorless APS-C compacts / entry DSLRs are gauged as 100%, then the difference between the Canon and the Leica-Pana is something like 27% vs 30% (these are arbitrary figures I've fished out of my butt, but you see what I mean).
   
   
  It's just that the XZ-1 is a demonstrably better 'slightly larger sensor' compact both in terms of sensor and optics, and the S90/95 and possibly the S100 offers almost the same thing in a much more portable and practical, and you could say in a better-engineered package.
   
   
  I do hope they haven't 'done a Vista' on the S100. We'll see. Personally, what I really want to see from Leica is a zoom-lensed X1 with an F2.0 maximum, and much faster overall operation in the same size / price (though I think if they did come out with this, they'd probably be content with jacking up the price by another thou at least), cuz that would be awesome.


----------



## Msulit87

Stunning camera, beautiful pictures!


----------



## 5aces

*Sunday,October 02,2011 First annual Toronto Audio Video Entertainment Show.*

*Held at the venerable King Edward Hotel ,37 King St. Toronto,on the second floor with large halls and the sixth floor all rooms,it was a great audio show.*


*Bryston Room,I like their new BDP-1 media player.*


*diy Audio Note Kit table,made here in Ottawa.*


*Met Jack Wu,listened to Senn 800,AKG 701,Grado and picked the Beyer T-1 as my favorite on the WA 22.*




*CEntrance small form gear,very nice,Beyer DT-880 on their dac/amp straight out of the usb from a laptop was really good.*


*One of my favorite rooms,Gershman Acoustics-Black Swan speakers,Pass Labs Preamplifiers and 1.2 KW Monoblocks,PS Audio Power Regenerator and Perfect Wave Player/DAC*


*TubeMagic KT-88 amplifier that sounded great with their room treatment.*




*Tannoy Prestige...*


*Beautiful Totem poster,they had the best room IMO,almost like a refined "Jungle Room"*



*Heard any Focal's lately? I have.*


*Capped it off with the "Big Smoke Hamburger"-horseradish mayo,smoked white cheddar cheese,tomato and lettuce.Right across the road from the King Edward Hotel!*

*Wonderful show,I was there almost 4 hours and certainly did not see it all.*


----------



## LFF

Corner detail...

  
 Hollywood style back drop (notice the shadows on the sky)...

  
 Up close in b&w...

  
 Puddles...


----------



## 5aces

Nice,like out of a book LFF...

Really,that TAVES audio show was fantastic,so many well thought out sound systems to enjoy.



Half of a home stack I am sitting in front of ,honestly still enamoured with the rare Yamaha 1975 VFET B-1 power amplifier hooked up to 1980 JBL L-112 monitors.

Using a Sansui AU 20000 as a B-1 preamplifier,also running a Stax SRD-7/SB adaptor from the speaker taps pushing SR-X Mark 3 Earspeakers,fed with a Bel Canto DAC 1.5 e via PC,love steaming internet radio.

Running a Marantz 2285 receiver(tuner) through a Sansui AU 2000 preamplifier + AU 2000 Power amp not in view,for analogue radio,pushing Vandersteen floorstand speakers.

Took some $ 13,000 Totem speakers & a whack of Arcam/Bryston to make me think I may do better...(really,I just want to entertain the Totem poster girl)


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Nice,like out of a book LFF...
> Really,that TAVES audio show was fantastic,so many well thought out sound systems to enjoy.





> Half of a home stack I am sitting in front of ,honestly still enamoured with the rare Yamaha 1975 VFET B-1 power amplifier hooked up to 1980 JBL L-112 monitors.
> Using a Sansui AU 20000 as a B-1 preamplifier,also running a Stax SRD-7/SB adaptor from the speaker taps pushing SR-X Mark 3 Earspeakers,fed with a Bel Canto DAC 1.5 e via PC,love steaming internet radio.
> Running a Marantz 2285 receiver(tuner) through a Sansui AU 2000 preamplifier + AU 2000 Power amp not in view,for analogue radio,pushing Vandersteen floorstand speakers.
> Took some $ 13,000 Totem speakers & a whack of Arcam/Bryston to make me think I may do better...(really,I just want to entertain the Totem poster girl)


 

 Very nice setup, with me selling my Sansui AU-999, i miss it, and i like it more than my 2270. I need an AU-11000 or is there something better than that thats an intergrated...


----------



## 5aces

cifani090 said:


> I took a look at the AU11000 yesterday and how could he even recommend me that. I'll spend a little extra for the AU22000, because there is nothing else like it.




My,how you have changed since post #973 in the Vintage Amp thread !

Good for you,realizing that the Sansui AU 11000 integrated is a great sounding bargain and the Sansui CA 2000 Preamplifier and BA 2000 Power amplifier are even better.

I'm still scouting for a second BA 2000 Power Amp,to get more headroom on the speakers,the CA 2000 Preamplifier has two outputs for two amplifiers and a better volume control than the even the AU 20000 integrated,plus a separate headphone amplifier built in.

Try separates for a change,I believe you will be pleasantly surprised and they should be no more than a few hundred bucks greater than the integrated total cost,just the preamplifier alone is a kick ass headphone amp with tone controls...you will love it.

My thoughts are that Sansui was designed with the North American market in mind (quick power on the volume control),while Yamaha leans more toward the traditional Japanese sound tastes(not so in your face).

If you heart is set on integrated, then the Sansui AU 20000 is the next step up and trust me it is *LOUD* even for my tastes,you need a large room or power hungry phones.

Research the 70's Yamaha integrateds for their _'Natural' _sound - it's a love it hate it story,like most things in audio...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Nice,like out of a book LFF...


 

 Thanks for the compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I love that Sansui gear. It has some great sound and I certainly wouldn't mind having that set-up.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> My,how you have changed since post #973 in the Vintage Amp thread !
> Good for you,realizing that the Sansui AU 11000 integrated is a great sounding bargain and the Sansui AU 2000 Preamplifier and AU 2000 Power amplifier are even better.
> I'm still scouting for a second AU 2000 Power Amp,to get more headroom on the speakers,the AU 2000 Preamplifier has two outputs for two amplifiers and a better volume control than the AU 20000 integrated,plus a separate headphone amplifier built in.
> Try separates for a change,I believe you will be pleasantly surprised and they should be no more than a few hundred bucks geater than the integrated total cost,just the preamplifier alone is a kick ass headphone amp with tone controls...you will love it.


 

 What do you mean mono? Gimi the link to that link of my post, i dont remember saying that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i had a darn house, i could have multiple listening spaces, and i could have all TOTL stuff, kinda sidetracking this picture thread, move it over there...


----------



## 5aces

http://www.head-fi.org/t/537704/calling-all-vintage-integrated-receiver-owners/960#post_7444753



cifani090,check back to the former page here I edited the post.
No,I do not mean mono as in monoblocks but close.
One amplifier is for the left channel and one amplifier is for the right channel but the BA 2000 are intended as stereo amps,so just run each speaker off the respective left and right taps on the amps.
Splitting the load gives you more headroom when you crank the volume,which I tend to do.
That's one reason why a preamplifier with TWO main outputs is useful.

LFF,you,your wife and sister-in-law (with chaparone) are all welcome to dance the night away in front of this system.
Trust me,it is set for all nighters-three amplifiers/three preamplifiers and a reciever hooked on to three speaker sets with an active subwoofer for kicks.
I have a powered signal switch so we can run one set or all three at once.
Even have the Zebra rug for the ladies to barefoot dance.
Nothing brings out the joy like some excellent wine,savoury food,great music and late night dancing...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> LFF,you,your wife and sister-in-law (with chaparone) are all welcome to dance the night away in front of this system.
> Trust me,it is set for all nighters-three amplifiers/three preamplifiers and a reciever hooked on to three speaker sets with an active subwoofer for kicks.
> I have a powered signal switch so we can run one set or all three at once.
> Even have the Zebra rug for the ladies to barefoot dance.
> Nothing brings out the joy like some excellent wine,savoury food,great music and late night dancing...


 
  Much appreciated!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/537704/calling-all-vintage-integrated-receiver-owners/960#post_7444753
> 
> cifani090,check back to the former page here I edited the post.
> No,I do not mean mono as in monoblocks but close.
> ...





> LFF,you,your wife and sister-in-law (with chaparone) are all welcome to dance the night away in front of this system.
> Trust me,it is set for all nighters-three amplifiers/three preamplifiers and a reciever hooked on to three speaker sets with an active subwoofer for kicks.
> I have a powered signal switch so we can run one set or all three at once.
> Even have the Zebra rug for the ladies to barefoot dance.
> Nothing brings out the joy like some excellent wine,savoury food,great music and late night dancing...


 

 Thank you, ill look into that, but ill buy your Sansui integrated amp when its for sale, or we can trade


----------



## 5aces

cifani090 said:


> ill buy your Sansui integrated amp when its for sale




Why wait for mine...
http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/648954851-mint_sansui_au20000_integrated_amplifier/
Oh,SOLD already through CAM,I see but they ARE out there,get one while you can,or try that AU 11000 and share your thoughts.


----------



## LFF

Just trying out different techniques....


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> Just trying out different techniques....


 

 Is that the case for your camera gear? Nice idea!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Is that the came for your camera gear? Nice idea!


 
  No but I have a similar case for my camera gear.
   
  That is a headphone case.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lff said:


> No but I have a similar case for my camera gear.
> 
> That is a headphone case.


 

 Ohh, for some L-3000's, K1000's or Edition 10's?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Ohh, for some L-3000's, K1000's or Edition 10's?


 

 No....it's for some other headphones.


----------



## 5aces

Some New Years Eve photos,goodbye 2011 !

*Start the evening with good music,nice tablecloth,holiday candle,food and drinks*
 
*Walk downtown with a fun bunch from my building*

*Listen to band Bedouin Sound Clash*

*Check out carne action on sidestreet*

*Walk by police black stealth Dodge Charger at park entrance*

*Watch people skating at Gage Park outdoor ice rink.Very nice*

*Ice sculptures throughout the park*

*Fireworks at midnight*

 

*Happy New Year! 2012*


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Some New Years Eve photos,goodbye 2011 !
> *Start the evening with good music,nice tablecloth,holiday candle,food and drinks*
> 
> *Walk downtown with a fun bunch from my building*
> ...


 

 Love those Sansui's, almost thought they were McIntosh pieces.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Some New Years Eve photos,goodbye 2011 !


 
   
   
   
  Great night shots (for a compact)!


----------



## 5aces

Much obliged,*pigmode*.
This little camera records an event in a memorable fashion,with nice shots.
Fits into an inner jacket pocket,point and shoot and I believe has much more value than my pair of JH-13's...

For the original Leica D-Lux 5 owners,a firmware update notice was emailed about 3 weeks ago.
Version 2 includes:
*[MINIATURE EFFECT] has been added to My ColourMode.*
*The shutter LIMIT in Manual Exposure Mode [²] has been extended. (Max 250 secondsapproximately)*
*[MONITOR]/[VIEWFINDER] has been added to the[SETUP] menu.*
*[HIGH ISO NR] has been added to the [REC] menu.*
*ACTIVE MODE] has been added to the[MOTION PICTURE] menu.*
*The position and size of the AF area you have set are now stored.*
*The AF/AE Lock Operation by half-pressing the shutter release button has been improved.*
*When [MF] is set, you can make fine adjustments to the focus using a simpler operation than before.*

Simple .bin file loaded to the SDHC memory card and follow the prompts,I like the upgrades.
LFF-if you read this,does Panasonic have new firmware for the LX5?

Here is a Nikon pro shot I received.
5aces and a pretty model  in front of a vintage Chrysler this past summer.
True,DSLR still has the look(photo scanned at 1200dpi).


----------



## pigmode

Wanted to jump on the Leica, but better to start humble since I'm a beginner. Ordered an S95. Now I need a how to book.


----------



## 5aces

pigmode said:


> Ordered an S95. Now I need a how to book.




I can recommend Alexander S. White,he authored the book I use for the Leica D-Lux 5 and has one out for the Canon S95,April 2011.

http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Guide-Canon-PowerShot-S95/dp/0964987562/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_6



Might seem pricey but he does a good job of providing all the available information specific to that camera.
Worth it,I have found the book useful.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks! Just ordered.


----------



## 5aces

Oh,sweet surprise on a Tuesday winter night...
Neighbour from upstairs arrives wearing a long winter parka.
Wants to listen to a song on the Stax,nothing finer than a woman wearing headphones,instant photo op.
Removes long coat,sits down and I proceed to mess up the headphone shot,couldn't focus on picture taking for long...shame on me!
Never this lucky with IEM's!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> LFF-if you read this,does Panasonic have new firmware for the LX5?


 


  Yes....there is new firmware out. It allows you to take miniature effect photos. It's easy to install too!


----------



## LFF

Me messing around with post...trying to imitate certain styles...
   
  Original:
   

   
  Dave Hill Effect:
   

   
  Dragan Effect:


----------



## 5aces

*2012 Canadian International Toronto Autoshow Part 1 of 3*


----------



## 5aces

*2012 Canadian International Toronto Autoshow Part 2 of 3*

*Fisker Karma Hybrid*


----------



## 5aces

*2012 Canadian International Toronto Autoshow Part 3 of 3*

 

 

 

 

 



I go to this show every four years or so,
Triumph had an entire floor of vintage automobiles on display.
My favorites were the Mercedes CL-Class Coupe,Callaway Supercharged Corvette and the Hyundai Hydrogen Concept (on this page,third shot).
Shots six and seven are the BMW concept and a Jaguar,on this page.
Part 1 third shot is a Subaru Impreza STI.
Part 2 interior shot is from the huge Mercedes G-Class SUV.
Part 3 interior shot is the CL-Class Coupe.
Hopefully the rest of the pictures have enough signage or badging to be identified. 
Great show with plenty of automobilia for your senses.


----------



## LFF

Just some random shots..
   
  On my way to work at 6:45AM.
   

   
   
  Decided to snap this one while tying my shoe outside of the office. Loved the way it came out.


----------



## 5aces

2012 Elmira Maple Syrup Festival.
So,this thread has come full circle as I attended this festival on Saturday March 31.
Almost a year ago I posted the first outdoor shots with this new camera,almost 9,000 views between LFF and myself continuing to randomly post snapshots!
I have no desire to change or upgrade this compact,it is a good peice of gear. 

*Here is a small cube van containing Toronto's famous (once found only at the CNE fair) Tiny Tom Donuts.
"Where Bite Size is the Right Size" small cake donuts are made right before your eyes on special equipment,preceeding all the large donut chains of today.
Over 50 years of history,still run by the same family...*


*Finally got a shot of the volunteer pancake chefs,hard to get as the lines of people usually block any view of these guys!*


*Two large flapjacks,saturated with real maple syrup and whipped butter.
Like a foolish child,I ordered two plates and could hardly move after eating...*


*Inside the tent I watched a young mother who was shepherding six young nieces & nephews through the meal tent sit down and then on to the sugarbush wagon ride.
She caught me watching and asked "did you enjoy my performance?"
It is a rite of passage for any niece or nephew once they turn 4 years old to join the Aunties crew and attend this festival.
I gave her a round of applause but didn't go so far as to photograph her in action,which was fun to watch!*



*A cold,overcast day for the street vendors.
We buy maple syrup,fudge,summer sausage,jerky and small meat sticks every year from the Mennonite community.*


Alas,over the course of this past year I have had serious eyesight setbacks and continue to struggle to see each day.
Listening to music really got me over this hump.
Most of my shots are "point & pray" which leads to some poor composition,no fault of the camera.


----------



## thedunnyman

Always think Leica are not worth the money


----------



## 5aces

thedunnyman said:


> Always think Leica are not worth the money




Now your thought is preserved for eternity.

Most are familiar with the millionaire that lived a frugal life.
Or the well meaning parent that was forever a buzzkill,quoting "but you can do it so much cheaper at home".
Well meaning friends,pointing to other options "that do the same things better for less money".

Is the Leica worth the money,does it stand the test of time and encourage a move up in the brand line?
Another year left on the D-Lux factory warranty and yes,one day I want to own an M9-P body.
Presently,I am content with the D-Lux but will be saving for a better Leica.
As I look today at the Vistek webpage where I've purchased before,the Leica M9-P is on 'sale' for $8,500 - a long way from the $800 D-Lux 5.

I rather enjoy street photography and with Leica,you buy into an experience.
From the Leica stores to the factory in Solms, you don't stay in the business of making pricey cameras for nearly a century without doing something right.
Cameras being hand-made,lenses polished and assembled, the endless amount of inspection all products are subjected to before being boxed.

Something about Leica’s style and substance,metal build, vulcanite, old school looks, and new school technology.
You may have your thought and I will gladly have the camera.


----------



## LFF

Wow...time flies! A year already!!!
   
  Here are the latest favorites I have taken:


----------



## 5aces

The dog Bubbles haunts my dreams.
If ever there were yearning puppy dog eyes,it is on this page.
If she was a woman you would be forever broke with an open wallet,proclaiming;"yes,Princess it is alright".

Your little dog must have run of the house with those sad eyes.


----------



## gshay

a


----------



## 5aces

gshay said:


> long time  user of Leica cameras
> Own the M9 and three lens when it came out in Sept 2009.
> Very tired of carrying around extra lens in the pockets
> Belong to the Leica World-wide forum, (boring)
> ...




Would a full size Leica Hater Blog better serve your needs?
That way,you would have a complete record of your Leica hater work and when people ask you questions,you can point them to a particular post.
You will get the recognition you deserve.

*Sigh*,there is absolutely no way to make everyone completely happy within the confines of this thread.
Especially when the content is mostly:
"Hi,I took another picture with my compact camera"
Sprinkled with the odd "good guy Leica" and "scumbag other model" post...
I enjoy being behind the camera and some people just want to look at neat pictures.

Photography is a hobby that seems to have hard lines drawn in the sand when it comes to brands,or in this instance even a particular *model*.
Beyond that,what these new digital compacts have shown me,is that photography has become much easier.
Lightroom has its place in photo touch up but much of the barrier to enter good photography is now gone.
I've used a variety of camera gear over the years (many brands) and only care to the extent that it is a tool to achieve a purpose.

Perhaps I should start a Street Photography thread to mitigate brand references.
Focusing on photographic style is what makes the professional emerge from the page.
Discussing the upsides and downsides of the new Leica M9-P,giving the reasons *why* you dislike it,is just not fun.

I suppose people are sick of *everyone* being a photographer.
Never mind,have a seat over there -while we go about our hive mind ways.
Photography is an art,a highly technical art.

Nice to hear you enjoy your D-Lux too!
Why not post a few of your 100,000+ Leica camera shots?

*P.S.*-the original full post from gshay was deleted,past 24 hours so the cache is deleted too.
The quote was snipped from a comparison to the Leica M9/Leica D-lux 5/Panasonic Lumix LX5 (owned them all?)
Actually,gshay was quite glowing about the D-Lux 5,too bad the OP was scrapped,I still would have preferred some photos...


----------



## LFF

redacted


----------



## 5aces

Much easier on the eye than those scary old man photos you worked on...

When I look at her photo,I almost expect the hands to be raised at any moment above the head,clapping while a rhythm is clicked out in a pair of chunky heeled Flamenco shoes...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Much easier on the eye than those scary old man photos you worked on...
> When I look at her photo,I almost expect the hands to be raised at any moment above the head,clapping while a rhythm is clicked out in a pair of chunky heeled Flamenco shoes...


 
   

 Thanks....
   
  The old man is my father-in-law aka her father.


----------



## 5aces

Yar !
I figured as much,LFF.
Enjoyed reading up on the Dave Hill style and Dragan effect.
Both have the potential for creating some alarming looks when compared to the original.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Yar !
> I figured as much,LFF.
> Enjoyed reading up on the Dave Hill style and Dragan effect.
> Both have the potential for creating some alarming looks when compared to the original.


 
   
  Indeed. My takes on their style are no real match but it's fun trying.
   
  The real trick with Hill's style is having a super high resolution camera. Dragan is more of a mystery. I haven't seen anyone else match his style.


----------



## jjacq

My sister has the LX5 and I love how it is. It's the one we use when we go out and I don't want to bring my bulky 40D. The leica one is very pretty but no $$$ for that :[


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> My sister has the LX5 and I love how it is. It's the one we use when we go out and I don't want to bring my bulky 40D. The leica one is very pretty but no $$$ for that :[


 
  Yup....I always have my LX5 handy. It sure beats carrying around my big DSLR. As a result, I end up taking more pictures with my LX5 than with my DSLR.


----------



## 5aces

Early kick off,hopefully to a great summer,nice little fundraiser just down the road from my place.

*Signs of summer,Harleys on the walk down to the park entrance.
* 

*All the food booths were local restaurants and caterers doing BBQ pork ribs,along with some of their signature menu items.*
 
 

*Sat in front of the old Bandshell,had a beautiful Blonde girl to my left,took a couple telephoto shots from my seat,walked up to the sound people to check in on their gear and grab a cold beer.
The guy with the Billy Jack hat on,arms outstretched at the bottom of the band,was comically dancing around doing inebriated helicopter pirouettes.*


----------



## LFF

A few shots from a recent trip to Vegas during some "off time"...
  
  
 For this one, just took a jacket and placed it around the flower. A bit of photoshop level adjustments and bam....


----------



## 5aces

Yes to Friday nights spent with a good friend !


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Yes to Friday nights spent with a good friend !


 
  Nice!!!
   
  Good friend...or girl friend?


----------



## 5aces

My Sailor Moon date tonight only,had a blast,known her for a couple years and she loves a good casino more than any man...


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> My Sailor Moon date tonight only,had a blast,known her for a couple years and she loves a good casino more than any man...


 
  Very cool!
   
  I'm tempted to match but will restrain myself.


----------



## 5aces

Our local downtown Farmers Market started back up today,followed by a Welcome Summer Flowertown Parade:

*Old street cart,bring on the Pipe Band...*
 

*Marching Bands,Stilts.*
  

*Crazy Car,Flatbed of Flowers.*
 

*Young Dancers,Miss Brampton.*
 

*My friend Patra,going to fight Gina Carano in MMA ha ha*


----------



## 5aces

*My Hong Kong friend Kam and I went to Niagara Falls on the record breaking hottest day 35+C,this past Wednesday.*


*Had to tear her away from Dinosaur Adventure Golf,the Godzilla factor really got hold of Kam.*


*Top of Clifton Hill,House of Frankenstein still kickin' yeah!*


*Bar up top had some great live music,nice spot after hitting Casino Niagara.*


*We had so much fun,Niagara at night has such a carnival vibe.*


*Of course the last shot,in front of the volcano which really does shoot a big assed flame out the top,enough to startle you..*.


----------



## LFF

Looks like you had a very fun trip!

 Great pics!


----------



## 5aces

Yes,Niagara Falls is only 1.5 hrs from here,forgot how much fun a couple can have over there.
That first shot by the falls has me wondering about the right pant leg,looks like a camera malfunction,unless her jean leg was pulled back by the rock.
I took 23 shots,I could make them a lot better with Lightroom,just laziness on my part.

Here are a couple shots from downtown Toronto,Nathan Philips Square (city hall),they were setting up for the Jazz Festival.
My friend touched down in Hong Kong on Saturday and is back in Kowloon.She loved to pose for the camera,so easy to be with her. 



*Back entrance to Toronto Eaton Center.*


----------



## 5aces

*Dog days of Summer and the annual classic car show filled up downtown this weekend.*


*This 1970 Pro Street Camaro Z28 did a cloudy smokey burnout in the parade,got the duty cop all riled up,big applause from the crowd. *


*For the Auburn/Cord/Dusenberg fans,a 1935 Auburn Speedster.*


*Always good to see a Ford 427 Cobra car.*


*Nicely done VW Beetle with a large power amplifier in the boot.*


----------



## LFF

Love that Shelby Cobra!


----------



## 5aces

2012 Toronto Audio Video Entertainment Show sponsored by Porsche.
In the front lobby of the King Edward Hotel was a Porsche Carrera S that you could sit inside,to demo the $6,500 factory optioned Burmester sound system.
Twelve individually controlled speakers with 800W to make them sing while you drive.

My favorite rooms were the Worldwide Wholesales room with a VortexBox music server>Auralic DAC>JE Audio KT 88 Tube Amplifier running 35W into a pair of engaging horn speakers with a 15" woofer,made in Italy by 'Casta'.
Next was the McIntosh room,debuting the new XR 100 Floorstander and XR 50 Bookshelf speakers,loud and proud.
In the system was a McIntosh MEN220 device, a suite of Room Correction, Custom-EQ and 2-Way Crossover capabilities in one easy-to-use stereo component.
Enjoyed the MC-1.2 KW mono blocks pushing the 300W bookshelf speakers around.

*Started out at the cool Beer Bistro on King St.,not far away from the hotel.*
 

*Couldn't fit myself into the skinny Porsche seat too easily but the sales rep said wider seats are available for your $150,000.*
 

*Love the Totem poster girls.Totem was running solid state Cary Audio gear and the latest Cary preamplifier with built in DAC. *
 


*HiDiamond Cables,Audion Tube Amplifiers and those $28,000 Italian Casta horn speakers in the Worldwide Wholesales room.*
 


*George Klissarov of exaSound.com had his e20 32 bit 384kHz DAC running dsd files from his laptop while also powering a Sennheiser HD800 with strong detail. *


*Need a $4,000 stand,they got you covered.*


*NuForce/HiFiMan distributors from Quebec were great,I tried the new DAC-9 with HiFiMan HE 500 and liked that combo more than the HE 6 with the top HiFiMan amplifier.*
  


*The powerhouse McIntosh room,really enjoyed their new,under $10,000 speaker sound.Excellent.*


----------



## Nectar

Some impressive photos in this thread, and some of that gear ^^^ looks like my dreams have been photographed.  What are the headphones in the second last picture?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





nectar said:


> Some impressive photos in this thread, and some of that gear ^^^ looks like my dreams have been photographed.  What are the headphones in the second last picture?


 
   

   
* the new DAC-9 with HiFiMan HE 500*


----------



## 5aces

2012 Toronto Audio Show is sonic bliss.
New gear that always sets a high standard.
Here is the highest resolution photo I can post,the new 24 bit 192kHz via USB NuForce DAC-9 is only just now available in Canada.
Has separate 1/4 in. and 1/8 in. headphone jacks to keep you close to the source,without an adapter.
Note the independent headphone on/off volume dial and separate touch volume controls for the analog outputs. 
Don't forget to click on the *above* photos to scroll through at a more detailed resolution,the HeadFi website scales the photos down automatically,I'm too lazy to manually up size them all.


----------



## JGrignon

Great portable camera. I owned the Leica's cheaper brother, the Panasonic DMC-LX5. However, I had to get rid of it because I missed having interchangeable lenses. I was waiting for the camera industry to come out with a small portable interchangeable lens camera that wasn't M4/3rds. And Sony did it with their Nex lineup. I bought the 5n when it came out and could not be happier.


----------



## 5aces

Re sized the McIntosh Audio room and the Casta horn speaker room because they left a lasting impression.
Yes,28mm,52mm and telephoto lenses were at one time always in my camera bag.
Leica has the new D-Lux 6,so the D-Lux 5 is old stock now.


----------



## LFF

Nice cloudy day here in So. Cal.


----------



## 5aces

lff said:


> Nice cloudy day here in So. Cal.




Only two nights ago while watching the CBC evening news here in Toronto,they ran a segment on "America's Broken Dreams".

Paul Hunter is a Canadian television journalist for CBC News reporting from Washington DC mainly on American politics.
He was in SoCal getting a story about job creation and the plight of two older ladies down there.

LFF,if you watch the video,I am interested in your views on this episode,since you are a resident of California what is the vibe down there,is this close to you?
Always enjoy the pics from Cali!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEIxDK-tOIE


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Only two nights ago while watching the CBC evening news here in Toronto,they ran a segment on "America's Broken Dreams".
> Paul Hunter is a Canadian television journalist for CBC News reporting from Washington DC mainly on American politics.
> He was in SoCal getting a story about job creation and the plight of two older ladies down there.
> LFF,if you watch the video,I am interested in your views on this episode,since you are a resident of California what is the vibe down there,is this close to you?
> ...


 

 I don't live in Santa Barbara. I live and work in Orange County.
   
  That said, it is tough. There are a lot of people out of a job and many of my friends have moved out of their apartments and moved in with their parents to save money. Many of them have lost their jobs too and all of them are college graduates. That's the young crowd.
   
  The older crowd is fairing worse. My mother has been unable to find a job for over 3 years. A friend of hers recently got fired from her directorial position and was replaced by a younger woman who is getting payed half of what she was earning. 
   
  It is very hard and I'm extremely thankful for having what little I do.


----------



## 5aces

lff said:


> It is very hard and I'm extremely thankful for having what little I do.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEIxDK-tOIE

Appreciate your forthright response,thanks for taking a look.

News casts can be slanted toward sensationalism,it is good to have some input from a front line person with a vested interest.

Hard to believe a waiting list exists for a secure parking lot to sleep in,just one of over twenty locations in Santa Barbara.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Appreciate your forthright response,thanks for taking a look.
> News casts can be slanted toward sensationalism,it is good to have some input from a front line person with a vested interest.
> Hard to believe a waiting list exists for a secure parking lot to sleep in,just one of over twenty locations in Santa Barbara.


 
  Yeah....not that hard to believe really.
   
  The housing bubble really hit people hard around here. It's sad to hear so many stories of people not being to afford to stay in their house.


----------



## LFF

Just practicing....


----------



## LFF

Been a long time....
   
  one of my new ones:


----------



## 5aces

Hey never say die,right?

How did you process that shot?
Most of my photos have ended up in the cooking thread lately but here is my other interest...


----------



## LFF

Very nice interest!
   
  I still love my LX-5 and use it at least once a week. I still think it takes beautiful pictures. Still...would love to get a D800.
   
  The previous shot is 3 shot HDR. Taken on a tripod.
   
  After the HDR, I mixed in a B&W conversion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here is another one I took recently:


----------



## 5aces

*Bryston gear with Grado Professional, the PS1000 metal cups were too heavy for my liking, causing the ear speakers to drop down.
Preferred the model one below in the series. Sounded good and punchy with the top flight equipment.*





*Woo Audio Fireflies DAC/Amp, brought life to these old laptops and Sony headphones.Nice sound, small package.
Producer from M.A Recordings selling his Hi-Rez DVD's.
I purchased his true stereo Sera Una Noche recording in 96kHz WAV, including four 2.8 MHz DSD files. *


*Incredible little 7W kit amp using RCA 6L6GC tubes, from http://www.vkmusic.ca/
Classic 6L6 tube mid range with the Senn HD 650 headphones, my favorite new amplifier.*



*Super nice owner of Toronto's Headfone Shop, Charles Park.
Even broke out the $1,300 AKG 3003 Hybrid IEM, with the AK 120 and ALO National amp.
When I told him they couldn't move me away from the JH-13's, he suggested the Shure SE 846.
He sold a pair of Westone UM 30 on the spot, my friend is testing a pair in the photo, he really liked them too.
Ended up plugging in the HE 500 HiFiman into the portable set up (not enough grunt but gets the job done), then onwards to V-Moda booth*




*A Stax Tent in a hotel room? Yes! Finally Plurison Audio Distributors has Stax for Canada.
My friend had never heard Stax headphones - mind blown.
I still find the top dog does not escalate in volume enough for me with the Stax amp.*




*Plurison also had the Focal speakers with the new $9,000 Devialet DAC/amplifier, excellent.
A row of Focal headphones too, with iPads out to a mini dac/mini amp setup, I liked these closed headphones.
Most preferred the studio sound of the Focal Pro headphone over the coloration of the more expensive Focal Classic.*



*Full rack of all NAIM audio gear, just beautiful. Speakers, newest music server - it was all here.*



*My friend was sold on this new all in one player by Cambridge Audio, the Minx Xi.
Going to get Focal bookshelf speakers and a tablet to go along with this for a bedroom system.*


*The McIntosh room with the big Maggies, thought more of the McIntosh speakers from last year.*


*Gershman Black Swan speakers, no price drop from $45,000 this year either.
They did set up some new entry level Gershman speakers for $2,100 show special price. *


*I found these smaller $7,000 Casta horn speakers to be brutish sounding this year.
They were hooked to an expensive Blue Circle system, look at the price tag, did not enjoy...*


----------



## singcaijia

good.aking such poor camera shots with a cellphone spurred the decision to get the Leica and so far,I really love it!


----------



## 5aces

Three years have gone by and cell cameras have brought us the to the Nokia Lumia 1020, so things have improved.
A stand alone point and shoot camera is good to have around, if you can swing it and have an interest in photo shoots.
Leica has the D-Lux 6 now but I'm pleased enough after three years with the 5 model, I have no desire to trade up.

Between Photobucket and Huddler, much of the actual detail is lost on here, the original photos are sharper and colorful.
Going to audio shows spurs the desire for different gear too...


----------

